# Waiting for Ottawa



## natalie23 (20 Aug 2009)

Hi,

 Everything is sent off , just need to hear back from Ottawa!  Not sure how long it will take?


----------



## kratz (20 Aug 2009)

Each application has too many variables to say how long it will take before an offer is made.

This question is asked so often here, a search brings up some of the following topics:

http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/13322.0.html

http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/12906.0.html

http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/17130.0.html

http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/12771.0.html

http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/13709.0.html

http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/13193.0.html

http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/18037.0.html

http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/13596.0.html

http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/13685.0.html

http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/12981.0.html

http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/12776.0.html


----------



## natalie23 (20 Aug 2009)

okay thanks


----------



## ufm101 (10 Sep 2009)

hey im in the same situation. I've sent my stuff July 2 and I haven't heard back from them yet. I tried calling but theres always some hold and plus my recruter is starting to get pissed cuz there slow haha so... still waiting hopefully for a good answer


----------



## nmjg77 (28 Sep 2009)

My file has been in Ottawa since August 21st.  We're now September 28th and still no response, negative or positive.  I was initially told 2 to 4 weeks to be reviewed by the RMO.  This has been more than 4 weeks.

I'm not sure what the hold-up is, but it is a bit reassuring to see that others are going through the same thing.


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Sep 2009)

nmjg77 said:
			
		

> My file has been in Ottawa since August 21st.  We're now September 28th and still no response, negative or positive.  I was initially told 2 to 4 weeks to be reviewed by the RMO.  This has been more than 4 weeks.
> 
> I'm not sure what the hold-up is, but it is a bit reassuring to see that others are going through the same thing.



You know for a fact your file has been in Ottawa since 21 Aug?  Or was that when it was mailed out?

2-4 weeks to be _reviewed_, which doesn't include transit time to and from the RMO.  Not to mention, during this time period, people may have been on leave, courses or taskings so there may have been a shortage of personnel.  Be patient!!


----------



## nmjg77 (28 Sep 2009)

I know for a fact it's been in Ottawa since August 21st.  It says on my file in the computer.

So we're looking at 5 weeks since the arrival of my file in Ottawa, and I just spoke to the recruiting centre and it still says "ON HOLD".

I also know for a fact that people who applied around the same time as I did are on their way to basic training for November 1st, and they applied for the same trade as I did.


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Sep 2009)

Well, every case is different.  At this point, all you can do is be patient and keep in touch with your CFRC.


----------



## Larkvall (28 Sep 2009)

I have been waiting since late June for my file to come back from Ottawa.

I was told the wait time is now 17 weeks. Some medical files require additional review that is why the wait times are different.


----------



## nmjg77 (28 Sep 2009)

17 weeks?  Aie!  That's insane.  You would think they would try and get some help to clear that, wouldn't you?


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Sep 2009)

nmjg77 said:
			
		

> 17 weeks?  Aie!  That's insane.  You would think they would try and get some help to clear that, wouldn't you?



You don't think they've been trying?   :


----------



## Larkvall (28 Sep 2009)

nmjg77 said:
			
		

> 17 weeks?  Aie!  That's insane.  You would think they would try and get some help to clear that, wouldn't you?



Well I don't know what the doctor situation in the CF is like, but Canada is short of doctors. In my area there is a 3 year wait to get a family doctor. Also, reading medical files all day may not be for everyone. Also, we just came out of summer when many of the reviewers probably took their leave. It is just one of those things. You just need to be prepared mentally, physically and financially to possibly wait for a few months. Hopefully it does not take that long. I am joining the Reserves so maybe the wait is longer because we are a lower priority. I really don't know. It is only a speedbump.


----------



## nmjg77 (28 Sep 2009)

Reserves?  Ok that's totally different.  I applied for reg forces.

You know what's funny is in 1964, an age with no computers, no cell phones, no fax machines, etc...  My father walked into the Montreal recruiting centre and a week later he had his job offer, sworn in and sent home on leave for a week before going to Camp Borden for BMQ.  45 years later, and almost 6 months later, I still don't know if I have a job offer or not.

Something is wrong!  I know it's case by case, but this is getting a little ridiculous.  I suppose that's where the motto "Hurry up and wait" comes from...


----------



## Neolithium (28 Sep 2009)

Times change.  I have my CFAT, Med & Interview this week, but I'm expecting things to come to a slow crawl once that is done with, since paperwork needs to get sent farther down the line.  Still, even if I end up waiting 6-8 months longer, I still consider it worthwhile in the end.


----------



## Larkvall (28 Sep 2009)

Yes, Reserves is different, but it is not 'totally' different. Recently I have seen people on these forums applying to the Reg Forces posting that they have been told it will be a minimum of 12 weeks before they get the news. I am just saying this so you can prepare yourself if necessary.


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Sep 2009)

nmjg77 said:
			
		

> Reserves?  Ok that's totally different.  I applied for reg forces.
> 
> You know what's funny is in 1964, an age with no computers, no cell phones, no fax machines, etc...  My father walked into the Montreal recruiting centre and a week later he had his job offer, sworn in and sent home on leave for a week before going to Camp Borden for BMQ.  45 years later, and almost 6 months later, I still don't know if I have a job offer or not.
> 
> Something is wrong!  I know it's case by case, but this is getting a little ridiculous.  I suppose that's where the motto "Hurry up and wait" comes from...



In 1964 they probably didn't do an "in depth" medical (and people probably didn't try to enrol with myriad medical issues).  I know my father joined in 1950 and only did a week-long BMQ.  That is no longer the case.


----------



## FDO (28 Sep 2009)

Today we no longer have 3 distinct services. Back in the early 60's the Navy, Army and Air Force did their own thing. Now EVERYTHING goes through one office. On top of that we now have to do longer and more indepth security checks. Some of these are done by civilian agencies. And because of past lawsuits we have to make sure you are fit for training or the CF ends up paying a lot of money in disability payments because we didn't do our job properly and you got hurt or agrivated an existing injury.

 Consider how many files have to be gone through from across the country. Right now like everywhere else they are shorthanded. We are tryng to get them done as quick as possible. On top of that, priority trades are going to get looked at first then the rest. Hang in there it will happen. Rome wasn't built in a day and we are moving at the speed of Government!


----------



## nmjg77 (28 Sep 2009)

FDO said:
			
		

> Today we no longer have 3 distinct services. Back in the early 60's the Navy, Army and Air Force did their own thing. Now EVERYTHING goes through one office. On top of that we now have to do longer and more indepth security checks. Some of these are done by civilian agencies. And because of past lawsuits we have to make sure you are fit for training or the CF ends up paying a lot of money in disability payments because we didn't do our job properly and you got hurt or agrivated an existing injury.
> 
> Consider how many files have to be gone through from across the country. Right now like everywhere else they are shorthanded. We are tryng to get them done as quick as possible. On top of that, priority trades are going to get looked at first then the rest. Hang in there it will happen. Rome wasn't built in a day and we are moving at the speed of Government!



Well I have already cleared security clearance, etc...  It's that final word from the RMO that I'm waiting for.

You mention high demand trades, but isn't RMS CLK in high demand?  They are currently looking for about 150 across Canada right now.  I'm seeing alot of folks going through to basic so this means a course will be ready and waiting for them when they finish BMQ.

I may not be in a high unemployment area, which I know is also a factor in who gets to go in right now, but I am struggling for stable employment.  When I see others moving in so quickly, including people who applied long after me, it is frustrating.


----------



## FDO (28 Sep 2009)

First of all high unemployment areas do not put anyone to the top of the list. Currently we are looking for 124 RMS clerks out of the 365 we needed in April. What you have to look at is we wuill fill theose positions before the end of March. The priority trades are the ones we will probably not fill. If there are RMS clerks in your centre beinr enrolled before you that started after you you need to look at why. Are they re-enrolling? Are they Component Transfers? Is there something in your Medical that may be a concern? What element are you looking at? Right now we  have no Air positions and only 40 sea. Are you looking at If people are being enrolled that are not RMS then it could be they are priority trades, or they need to be in now so they can make a trades course on time. 

There are so many variables that it would take a ong time to mention all fo them. All I can say is hang in it will come.


----------



## Sturbs (28 Sep 2009)

Regular Force (DEO)
Trade Choice: Pilot

-May 12, 2009: Completed Aircrew Medicals. I expected file to be sent to Ottawa shortly afterward.
-June 24, 2009: When checking to see if my file had come back from RMO in Ottawa, I was informed that in fact the file had never been sent.  Someone accidentally forgot to tell me I needed to have an ECG done.
-June 25, 2009: ECG Completed.
-June 29, 2009: File Sent to Ottawa.
-July 8, 2009: File received in Ottawa (As stated in my file on computer at CFRC)
-September 28, 2009: File still on MED HOLD (As stated in my file on computer at CFRC)

Time Since I Thought My File Was In Ottawa: 20 weeks
Time File Actually In Ottawa: 12 weeks (and counting)

It's likely that due to the current status of my trade choice my file does not have a very high priority.  It just seems a little ridiculous that medicals are only valid for one year, and that I'm approaching 50% (26 weeks) of that time to simply get my file approved.  It's painful to think that soon after I get approved (if i do), the medicals will be invalid and I'll have to start the process all over again.  Anyway, the point is if you've only been waiting like 6 weeks, that's nothing, suck it up.  No doubt there are people out there who've been waiting longer than me.


----------



## len173 (30 Sep 2009)

The reserves isn't any different. I completed my CFAT, med, interview, and physical in June. They still haven't even gotten around to sending my file to my future unit.


----------



## nmjg77 (17 Oct 2009)

Current date:  October 17
File in Ottawa awaiting RMO approval since August 21st, 2009
Trade:  RMS CLK

Why are other clerks moving along to basic training and I'm still in a holding pattern?  My recruiters can't even give me a straight answer!  My file still says ON HOLD in the computer systems, but nobody can give me a straight answer.

I'm sure the backlog has cleared, and I really don't see why there is a hold up when so many others who applied after me are pushed through.


----------



## Larkvall (17 Oct 2009)

The backlog still hasn't cleared. I handed in my forms on June 23rd and I am also waiting.


----------



## nmjg77 (17 Oct 2009)

Well the last update from my Sergeant was that people who had their files waiting in Ottawa since June, July and even early August had gotten their replies.  She estimated that I should know soon.  This was 3 weeks ago.


----------



## mellian (20 Oct 2009)

Does that not depend on which CFRC the medical file is sent from, element, and what trade? Some of the examples I have seen of people that are still waiting are those who selected occupations that is presently not in high demand.


----------



## FDO (20 Oct 2009)

Obviously we are going to give priority to applicants who are going to get offer. It doesn't make sense to push through someones file who is looking for a trade that is closed until April. Also we have applicants we need to push through applicants who are starting school soon. Lots of reasons can push a file through a head of others. Everyone will get processed. It doesn't matter what CFRC the file is from it matters what the priority is.


----------



## nfabs (21 Oct 2009)

Hey guys! I was just wondering where you guys are located?

I finished my interview/medical last thursday, and now just waiting patiently for a call. From reading around in threads, the wait varies from applicant to applicant. Hopefully you guys get your call soon! 

Good luck =)

ps. FIRST POST! haha


----------



## mellian (25 Oct 2009)

Montreal.


----------



## Boo (25 Oct 2009)

Best wishes to you too, nfabs. My first post as well. I am patiently waiting in Vancouver.


----------



## BearPusher (26 Oct 2009)

I talked to the recruiter last week and he said that I should expect a call before Wednesday   But several days of torment in the mean time  :threat: so close.

EDIT: I'll also add that I went in for my medical part 2 and interview on Oct. 6th. My file must have been a hot potato for the RMO to shoot it back that fast.


----------



## Boo (27 Oct 2009)

SWEET. No kidding: that is some wicked recruitment chi, Bear Pusher. Good luck and many blessings to you...little Hot Potato.


----------



## WTShields (29 Oct 2009)

Hey All,

Sent my forms in and got a pretty quick turn around time. (Work as a Peace Officer, Stayed in   , no Record etc.) I am doing my CFAT on Nov 5, and I guess waiting for the new fiscal year as Combat Engineer is closed)

The reason for my post is 2 fold.

1) was wondering if I am waiting for the unlock, when can I expect to be heading back east?

2) If I score well on the CFAT, will I be presented with other options even though I only have ENG selected? Or will I be told that I have the aptitude necessary to proceed in my chosen field ?

any help is appreciated. and happy  umpkin: to all.

 :yellow:


----------



## FDO (29 Oct 2009)

After you write, if you pass, you can ask to see an MCC for other options.


----------



## nfabs (30 Oct 2009)

Thanks Boo (lol). Good luck to everyone out there!
Going to call in tomorrrrow to see what's up with my App.
I'm in Toronto. Woop!


----------



## Dean22 (6 Nov 2009)

My medical being sent to Ottawa and coming back took about 4 weeks total for evaluation and transit. 

Mind you, I am applying for Pres so I could imagine maybe Regulars *should* go faster since everywhere else in the system Regulars go before reserves for appointments and processing. But, I must say I have seen some of the wait times in the application samples for other reservists and they are incredibly long compared to mine.

However, the folks at CFRC Hamilton are incredible at their jobs and their processing speed.


----------



## WTShields (6 Nov 2009)

Hello again ,   So I wrote the apptitude test. I was promptly sat down and told that yes the test generates a list of trades that I have the apptitude for, and NO I couldn't see the list. This seems a little backwards to me, as I have had a hard time deciding what I should do. She did however lower my file below the desk to read from it, apparently I have the option of any of the NCMs and mentioned officer canditacy.  My question to the group is : Why can't/won't they show the results ?                                         and Officer or NCM (where should I go? , it will mean University for 4 years)  Thanks all  :yellow:


----------



## George Wallace (6 Nov 2009)

WTShields said:
			
		

> Hello again ,   So I wrote the apptitude test. I was promptly sat down and told that yes the test generates a list of trades that I have the apptitude for, and NO I couldn't see the list. This seems a little backwards to me, as I have had a hard time deciding what I should do. She did however lower my file below the desk to read from it, apparently I have the option of any of the NCMs and mentioned officer canditacy.  My question to the group is : Why can't/won't they show the results ?                                         and Officer or NCM (where should I go? , it will mean University for 4 years)  Thanks all  :yellow:



If you already know what you want, then why would you like the opportunity to possibly skew your "honest" choices?   If you don't qualify for any of your choices, they will tell you.  This way you will be more likely to choose what you really desire, rather than second guess yourself and pick some "kool sounding" Trade that may not suit you at all.  Then again, you may not be able to make any of these decisions, and being given the list would only more confound you.  In the end, if you really, honest and truly, without any doubt, know what you want; what does it matter?  Or are you telling us something different?


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Nov 2009)

The first time I did the CFAT (the _old_ one), I was told I qualified for all trades except Combat Arms (did not accept women at the time) and Fire Fighter (too short).  I can't see why they wouldn't tell you what you qualified for, however, George Wallace is right, pick a trade (or trades) you are interested in, and go from there.

Oh, and I also qualified for officer.  You still need to meet the prerequisites.


----------



## mellian (7 Nov 2009)

8 Weeks so far waiting. At this point, basically expecting BMQ (assuming everything is okay) in the first quarter of the new year.


----------



## Larkvall (8 Nov 2009)

mellian said:
			
		

> 8 Weeks so far waiting. At this point, basically expecting BMQ (assuming everything is okay) in the first quarter of the new year.



It took 17-18 weeks for my file to come back. Hang in there.


----------



## mellian (8 Nov 2009)

Larkvall said:
			
		

> It took 17-18 weeks for my file to come back. Hang in there.



I found out today that the file was received in Ottawa two weeks ago. So it spent six weeks or sitting on some pile here in Montreal or took a detour somewhere else first as may happen dependent on the element and MOS choices from what I read somewhere on milnet. 

So counter restarted to two weeks waiting for approval or not.


----------



## FDO (9 Nov 2009)

After the CFAT we do tell you what you qualify for. In Toronto we even give you a sheet with all the trades listed on it. There is very little left open to interpretation. If you don't get info on trades to qualify for you can ask.


----------



## madcaplaughs (9 Nov 2009)

I've been waiting about 2 months since my medical was sent to Ottawa. 

I've had a few doubts about going through with the army if I was accepted, but the doubt is gone now. Hopefully I get word back in the very near future so I can start basic.


----------



## Trader 556 (17 Nov 2009)

2 months???

crap, I found out my update medical was sent in on 16 Nov 2009.

Meh.


----------

